# Made Usuba handle out of Blackwood



## woodworkcan (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi,

This is my second handle making.

The blade is a Usuba, 15-layer white steel, 165mm long (single bevel traditional Japanese).

The handle is made of African Blackwood (more details here). Is a very hard wood, but finishes very well.
The bolster and butt are made of nickel-silver, that I hammered myself.

Hope you like it! 
Comments and questions are welcomed.





[/url]P1150437_s by Martin Tremblay, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]P1150446_s by Martin Tremblay, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]P1150455_s by Martin Tremblay, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]P1150442_s by Martin Tremblay, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jessf (Jul 14, 2016)

Fancy. Did you get your nickel silver locally on online?


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 14, 2016)

Worthy of a honyaki. Really nice work.


----------



## woodworkcan (Jul 14, 2016)

It's appreciated.

I bought nickel silver pre-formed from Brisa.fi and a sheet from Texas knife supply.


----------



## thorax (Jul 14, 2016)

Beautiful knife!


----------



## b2kk258 (Jul 14, 2016)

love it


----------



## Mute-on (Jul 14, 2016)

Very well conceived and executed. I like it


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 15, 2016)

tres bien!

interesting knife too, seems like it is quite small?


----------



## jimbob (Jul 15, 2016)

Very sleek. The hammered effect s nice touch. Just feel as if it could use a bit more taper though...


----------



## Matus (Jul 15, 2016)

Beautiful handle - the F&F looks excellent - congrats!

May I ask how did you do the handle (tools, process, etc.) I have just made my second WA handle (way simpler than what you show here) and I am trying to learn as much as possible.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 15, 2016)

jimbob said:


> Very sleek. The hammered effect s nice touch. Just feel as if it could use a bit more taper though...



This. Very nice execution. Looks a little big for that blade though.


----------



## woodworkcan (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks for the kind and constructive comments! 

I did not taper the handle intentionally. Most of my Wa handles made in Japan have no taper (I do not consider 1mm from end-to-end as a taper).

I took the measurements & profile for the "D" handle from a gyuto. It is shorter than my gyuto, but I agree with the comment that it could have been still shorter. Although I like the blade and handle ratio almost half/half.

Cheers


----------

